# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Πρόβλημα με τηλέφωνο ISDN και internet 128k

## docthis

Στο netmod έχω συνδέσει δύο συσκευές τηλεφώνου: μια αναλογική και μια ISDN. Το netmod είναι συνδεδεμένο με τον υπολογιστή μέσω USB.

Όταν συνδέομαι στο internet με 128k και με πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο, κλείνει το ένα κανάλι της σύνδεσης και χτυπάει *μόνο* η αναλογική συσκευή. Επίσης, αν σηκώσω το ακουστικό της συσκευής ISDN την ώρα που είναι ενεργά και τα δύο κανάλια (128k) δεν κλείνει το ένα κανάλι για να καλέσω και στο ακουστικό ακούω ήχο κατειλημένου.

Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει και αν υπάρχει λύση;

----------


## GregoirX23

Mαζι με το netmod εχει και ενα προγραμμα configuration manager αν δεν τον εχεις κατεβασε τον απο εδω... http://netmod.intracom.gr/installati...l_conf-man.htm

Μολις τον εγκαταστησεις τον τρεχεις χωρις να εισαι συνδεδεμενος στο ιντερνετ και μεσα σε καποια καρτελα δε θυμαμαι πια θα βρεις καπου να λεει κατι: να περναει η να μη περναει τις για κλησεις στις isdn συσκευες οταν εισαι στο ιντερνετ...(Aν θυμαμαι καλα...)ενεργοποιησε η απενεργοιποιησε το ....
η μπορεις να ψαξεις και στο βιβλιαρακι του netmod μηπως το εχει και σε κωδικο να το πληκτρολογησεις στο τηλεφωνο μπας και λυθει το προβλημα σου....

Το σημα κατειλημενου το κανει οταν δεν υπαρχει ελευθερη γραμμη....οταν δεν εισαι με 128 δουλευει το isdn τηλεφωνο;
128 συνδεεσαι με το netmod? η με αλλο isdn μοντεμ;
και εφ οσον ειναι συνδεδεμενο πανω στο netmod δεν θα επρεπε να το κανει αλλα ψαξε και γιαυτο στο βιβλιαρακι με τις οδηγιες....τωρα δεν μου ερχεται κατι γιαυτο....

----------


## docthis

Δοκιμάσα διάφορες ρυθμίσεις στο configuration manager αλλά δυστυχώς υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορείς μόνο να ρυθμίσεις τη συμπεριφορά των δύο αναλογικών θυρών. Στο βιβλιαράκι δε βρήκα κάτι σχετικό. Για ISDN modem χρησιμοποιώ το netmod.

Όταν είμαι online με 128k και με πάρουν τηλέφωνο, κόβεται το ένα κανάλι, χτυπάει μόνο η αναλογική συσκευή (όχι η isdn) και σε αυτόν που καλεί βγάζει μήνυμα αναμονής κλήσης (ή κατειλημένου αν η αναμονή είναι απενεργοποιημένη).

Πρόσεξα επίσης στο configuration manager ότι αν ενεργοποιήσω σε κάποια αναλογική θύρα την επιλογή να μη λαμβάνει εισερχόμενες κλήσεις όταν είμαι στο internet, μετά δεν μπορώ να την απενεργοποιήσω παρά μόνο φλασάροντας πάλι το firmware ώστε να επανέλθουν τα defaults! Το firmware είναι το πιο πρόσφατο που υπάρχει στο site της intracom.

----------


## GregoirX23

τωρα δεν το θυμαμαι τελειως απ εξω τι μπορεις να κανεις αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι στον μανατζερ μεσα σε ρωταει αν θες να περναει τις κλησεις στις isdn συσκευες....κατι διακοπτακια που εχει το νετμοντ απο πισω μεσα στο κουτι τα εχεις δει;
τωρα το προβλημα που εχεις με τις επιλογες στον μανατζερ ειναι κλασικο προβλημα του νετμοντ μια τις κραταει μια οχι , τωρα για το firmware που λες...ειναι μια λυση για defaults νεμαιν αλλα καποια αλλη λυση θα υπαρχει...δεν εχει ο μανατζερ κουμπι για defaults η αμα κανεις Reset το νετμοντ για 10δευτερα...;
ειναι παλουκι τωρα καθε φορα με το firmware....
αν θες πες μου να σου στειλω ενα μαιλ που εχω απο την ιντρακομ να βγαλεις τελειως τους drivers Και να τους βαλεις οπως προτεινουν αυτοι μπας και δεις καμια ασπρη μερα με τον μανατζερ αν και χλωμο....
κατεβασε και οτι νεο εχει στην σελιδα του νετμοντ η ιντρακομ απο drivers kai firmware...

----------

